# RYC Memorial Day Weekend '13



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Lots of carnage, both atv and truck!!!

UPDATE: Video













"Laquisha" AKA Big Black



Our buddy stock jeep on 32's


----------



## Firekev90 (Apr 19, 2013)

Great pics!! Had an awesome time!! Met some awesome people! Can't wait for the next ride!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Great pics, where's all the party pics?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Looks like y'all had a blast


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

awesome pics as always, was it packed out there and what kinda carnage we talking i dont see much in the pics.....


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

cool pics !


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

My wife's bimmer crapped a less than one year old water pump Fri on her way to work so I had to unload, go get her/the car, haul her on to work, then drag the car home & fix it so she could go to Lakeland for the weekend. THEN, the motorhome decided it wasn't happy & I had to crawl under it on the side of 31 to change a fuel filter.

I broke my right rear axle Sat AM, had to make a parts run to put my spare together/in, then broke it Sun AM. 

Ricky "over-rotated" a tad on a water wheelie.....meaning I spun around to see four tires floating.....drag back to camp, flush, & roll out again. 

Kev's brute let the smoke out of the belt Fri, had to swap it that evening. 

Then Ricky's truck decided having more than one gear/clutch pack in the trans was over-rated, thus had to have someone else drag his trailer home while he slow rolled it empty. 

Motorhome pulled the same BS on the way home, so apparently wasn't the FF, but not sure what yet. 

...oh, and the burban had a flat tire sitting at my parent's house when I went to get it yesterday....



Was much drier than TGW & they didn't move the water around much ahead of time. - Still a great time & some good riding. I think most of the party pics we have are "not family appropriate" to be posted.....lol. - All I know is I got waved in to park on the side of the strip, one of the girls holler'd "play WOBBLE" and the freakin party broke-out! Was like 20+ people doing the wobble in the middle of buggy row, security was actually holding traffic to let it happen. Then Kevin & I were standing either side the cooler on the back of my bike & he went to say something, took a step back & tripped over the rear seat handles, went from standing on the height of my bike to flat on his back beside the floorboards, DRINK STILL UPRIGHT!!!



Good times for sure, as always. - We're thinking of hitting Mud Muckers in July.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

No videos this ride? And Ricky drowned the gade ???


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Videos are processing. Like 10 hours of footage! I put the go pro rear facing now!

Yea I drowned it. Not much water actually got in the bike because of the design of the airbox. Roll over sensor worked and shut it off. I literally flipped right over back. 

About a tablespoon of water got in rear cylinder. Not even much in the airbox drain (it's got a "clean" part of the airbox. It just barely milked the oil too


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Flushed out & right back to riding. 


Go-pro was on when he flipped, so probably a bunch of mucky water & maybe a leg or two(lol).


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

it was the gopros fault then! to much weight in the back lol cant wait to see the footage, and cant wait to get another 4x4


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the lifted gades. Wish a place like that was closer for me to ride. Looks like a great time.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Updated with the video, not much good footage with the gopro on the rack, I gotta switch it up again or just keep with the digi cam. I got a new digital so it takes 1080p, the go pro is just not working out since it dies in 3hrs...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice video. bikini chick def. looked better in 1080p :rockn: lol


----------

